# JD 1209 MoCo NEED HELP



## kamper24T (Oct 7, 2009)

I recently bought a used john deere 1209 mower conditioner. I cut an acre of brome/red clover with it and before I finished the sickle quit cutting. I cleaned it all out and with the belt off I can't turn the cutterbar drive case pulley by hand. It feels like the gears inside are binding. Before I used it the sickle moved freely and the belt was at the proper tention. Before I tear it all apart I thought I would see if anybody had any suggestions or if anybody could email me a picture of the inside of the cutterbar drive case that would be great because I dont have a service manual or parts catalog.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Is your sickle clear of grass in the cutter head? Your cutter bar would have to be clean of dirt, grass, hay or any other foreign material to be able to work your gear drive by hand. Look your gear box over for play before you dig into it. As far as a manual your local JD dealer should be able to help you out with that.


----------



## kamper24T (Oct 7, 2009)

The sickle is clean. When I start it up, the sickle will move a little bit before the belt starts slipping.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't know what the bar looks like so this is just a guess. Does it have hold down clips, maybe they are binding the sickle????


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm more familiar with the NH haybines, but I'd pull the knife before I disassembled anything else. That's a cheap and easy way to start...


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

I would start with removing the sickle and checking the wobble box (its the arm that the pin goes through) by checking the operation you can eliminate or find the problem, It should move freely without to much problem. next if that works correctly, loosen the holdowns sometime you can get them to tight, lastly check to see if the bar is bent, the one I had, had a bow in the middle. Hope this helps Mark


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Pull the bolt from pitman/wobble box to knife bar. If bar moves easy=expensive(wobble box, bad) If bar doesn't move, output arm from wobble box does easy and belt moves= cheap fix, something stuck in cutter bar, every thing in a cutter bar is about $4.00 each. Wobble box on a john deere, probably at least a $1000.00. Or is that the price of a JD hat and T shirt.


----------

